# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  كم هو صعب

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

كم هو صعب على الانسان ان يتقبل فكره

فقدان عزيز على قلبه فعلا موقف صعب ومؤلم



أن تفقد أحد ....
تجربه لا تستطيع اختصارها ولا الهروب منها ...
فهي غصة أبديه .. فضلٌت السكنى في وسط الحلق


أن تفقد أحد ..
يعني انه كتب عليك وللأبد أن تتحمل طعم الصبار التي تنبت على شفتيك ...
وأن تكحل عينيك بـا لملح كل صباح .. وأن تحمل الشتاء في داخلك في عز الصيف !

أن تفقد أحد ..
معناه أن تقوم بإعادة طباعة الحروف التي سقطت من كتاب الأجل ..
وأن تحاول التكيف مع وضع قلبك الجديد الذي أصبح مربع الشكل..؟؟!!


أن تفقد أحد ..
يعني التأقلم مع سماع صوت الريح في وسط السكون ... وأن تبتسم
ملء شفتيك وأنت تعمّد بالنار في عزّ الهجير ....


أن تفقد أحد ..
معناه إن الحزن قد قام بسرقة ثلاثة أرباع روحك .. وأن غصن
الشجرة التي ترتاح عندها من عناء رحلة التحليق قد كسر ..
وأن الضمأ استعبدك وأنت في وسط نبع ماء ..
وأن تقتنع أخيرا بأن الليل لا لون له!


أن تفقد أحد ..
يعني أنك أضعت الدرب الذي يؤدي إلى طرق نفس الباب ... وأن أجمل
كتاب لديك لن تستطيع قراءته مرة أخرى !!!!!

أن تفقد أحد ..
معناه ان تنام كل ليله على نصل الذكرى ... المزروع في يمين
خاصرتك .. ومعناه أن تشرب اللامعنى حتى الثمالة ..
ومعناه أن تستسلم وسط الحروب الدائرة بين الوقت والساعة !!!!!



أن تفقد أحد ..
معناه ان فصل الربيع قد ترك الزهور لفصل الخريف .. ويأتي فصل
الخريف ليحتل قلبك وبقية حياتك ...



أن تفقد أحد ..
معناه ان تكون العين بلا فائدة ...
حين تستيقظ ولا تراهم ولن تراهم أبداً..

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ان شاء الله ما بتفقد حدا يا عبدالله...
وعلى فكره اهلا فيك بالمنتدى وعلى فكره شباب عبدالله هو مدير منتديات قسايمه الاسلاميه ( المشرف العام)

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا لمرورك عمار

وتسلم على الترحيب..

----------

